# old fashioned TN football cantaloup seed



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

if anyone is interested in some seed from these melons I have some $1 plus a stamped self addressed envelope will get you a tablespoonful. they usually get to be about 10 to 12 pounds but I have had them as big as 16 pounds. these seeds are from this years melons. you can pm me for my address. thanks


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

PM sent!


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

PM sent. Thanks for the generous offer!


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

sending you a pm.


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

still have more of these melon seed if anyone else is interested
thanks


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

I received mine in the mail today. There was a generous amount of them. I wish I could plant them now instead of waiting until spring.

I'm so looking forward to growing them and hope they'll do well in Florida. Thanks again!


----------

